# nach Servern suchen



## Lulumann6 (28. Apr 2007)

kann mir jemand einen Anreitz geben wie ich im Netzwerk nach Servern suchen lassen kann. also müssten alle ips von 192.168.1.0 - 192.168.1.255 nachgesehen werden ob da ein server ist.


----------



## André B. (28. Apr 2007)

Forumsuche: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13625&highlight=server+lan


----------



## Lulumann6 (29. Apr 2007)

danke für den link
hab hier auch schon selbst danach gesucht, war aber zu blöd einen ordentlichen beitrag zu finden

Lulumann6


----------

